# Broken bone advice



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 1, 2006)

So Jan 1st of this year i broke both bones of my leg near my ankle , (walking into a hospital no less) I had surgery, and now have hardware on  my bones... the bones are all healed, and Ive been walking for a few months. I went to a month of physical Therapy but during my time there i Felt like i was making no progress and the excersizes i was doing were very easy for me, no challenge what so ever. I still however cannot run correctly. I was wondering if anyone has been in this type of situation before and what advice can be given on building back my leg muscles.Ive been walking in the sand at the beach , and that works well. I was wondering if maybe there was anything else to be suggested. anything helps . Thanks in advance!

p/s not to mention my balance is terrible and i would LOVE to beable to wear my cute heels occasionally again..


----------



## Wattage (Aug 1, 2006)

Because of the nature of your injury, I really recommend re-approaching the issue with your PT. In order for the bones, muscles and tendons to return to their original strength, you will need a regular weight bearing routine, with gradual increases. If you feel your PT is not allowing you to progress at the rate you feel you should be, bring it up with him/her. There may be a reason why you are going so slowly.

While I understand your frustrations, I caution against taking specific advice from others who have been in similar situations. No two breaks are the same and everyone's bones are different. Thus, your treatment and recovery times can vary quite drastically.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 1, 2006)

well she dismissed me from the P.T telling me i was finished.. so.. and unfortunitly ., I dont have health insurance so that was the only P.T that i was able to go to . this whole thing has just been a disaster.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 1, 2006)

given the nature of your injuries, any physical therapy or exercises you can do are yourbest route. :/



(As an aside, my bro wrecked his bike in March and had to have his arm rebuilt the way you had your leg done and they didn't even CAST HIM!!!)


Good luck with your recovery


----------

